# THREE puppies are here safe and sound!!!!



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Kea went into labor last night and needless to say...nobody go any sleep. Finally this morning at about 8AM she started pushing. I knew something was wrong when she wasn't pogressing with the delivery. We drove her to the vet in record timing and luckily delivered THREE healthy puppies just in time. We're SO lucky the first puppy survived. When the vet pulled her out, she was blue. The Dr. was very surprised she was alive. Kea is a WONDERFUL momma and loves her little ones so much. I had her spayed during the surgery because it was her uterine muscles that were too weak to push the puppies into the birth canal. I'm just glad to have my babies home!!!

Kea's Puppies


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwww congrats ...

Puppies everywhere ... what are the sex of the babies ...

Glad mommy and babies are doing well ...


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

> Awwwwww congrats ...
> 
> Puppies everywhere ... what are the sex of the babies ...
> 
> Glad mommy and babies are doing well ...[/B]


TWO little boys and ONE little miracle girl.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Congratulations!! :aktion033: :aktion033: The puppies are adorable!! :wub: I'm glad everything turned out good!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:chili: :aktion033: :chili: congratulations :aktion033: sorry it wasn't an easy one. but I'm glad everyone is ok. so you are staying there for ever with Kea and the babies ? :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations to Kea and to you!! Glad that everyone is okay.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

> :chili: :aktion033: :chili: congratulations :aktion033: sorry it wasn't an easy one. but I'm glad everyone is ok. so you are staying there for ever with Kea and the babies ? :chili:[/B]


Yes! I'm back with Kea FOREVER!!!! My mom is going to keep one of the puppies, so I'll always have one of her babies with me. 
Kisses to Sparkey!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

What a wonderful slide show! Kea looks SO good for just having had a rough time with the birth and having surgery! And YOU -- such a proud gramma! :biggrin: You look so happy - good to see you. 

The puppies are beyond precious! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so glad Kea and the puppies made it through okay. Keep us up-to-date.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS :wub: Are you keeping one ( or 2 or 3 ) ? What a lovely family  Sarah


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwww congrats to all the moms


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG congrats!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pippies everywhere  I'm so glad everyone is ok. The puppies are adorabel, mommy looks content also. Glad your back


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh, i must have missed something... i didn't even know she was pregnant... :huh: 

glad all are safe and sound.... :grouphug:

edit: i read back and understand you found a stud and bred her.  i'm glad you got her spayed.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations Kea! Adorable picture show! :wub:


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*I am so glad all is well for Kea and puppies. I am even happier that you are reunited with Kea forever. Are you in SF or Utah??*


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:aktion033: Congratulations! Glad everything turned out okay in the end :grouphug: Great slideshow :smilie_daumenpos: The puppies are adorable & Kea looks great! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad Kea and the puppies are OK and that you had her spayed.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations, Kea looks wonderful and the puppies are adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> oh, i must have missed something... i didn't even know she was pregnant... :huh:
> 
> glad all are safe and sound.... :grouphug:
> 
> edit: i read back and understand you found a stud and bred her.  i'm glad you got her spayed.[/B]


I missed that too!! I figured its because I'm not on much.....guess not. Glad all the puppies are safe and healthy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations to you and Kea on the puppies. Glad that they're all doing well.

So happy that you and Kea are back together FOREVER.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad everything went well and the miracle girl made it! :chili: They are all very sweet :wub: and what a good mommy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congrats Grandma Kristi!!!! And congrats to Mama Kea too! 

Josie says: How come everybody gets to have puppies but me? Have I been bad? Oh, I don't have a uterus any more? Where did it go? What if I need it later?


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congradulations kea :wub: happy mommy and beautiful puppies!


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, they are so tiny and cute, and the mommy still looks fabulous. Congrats.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

> *I am so glad all is well for Kea and puppies. I am even happier that you are reunited with Kea forever. Are you in SF or Utah??*[/B]


I'm in Utah now. Just moved back last week. It's good to be home.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so glad that all is well with mom and babies.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, they are adorable and Kea looks great.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I cannot, in good conscience, congratulate you. As I am not sure of the health checks, the pedigrees, or your experience with Maltese (show and standard) you have. 

I know, you will understand where I'm coming from, as you have not shared much information. Those who wish to blast me, go ahead. I do however, find this information very important. I have spent half my life up against BYB's and Puppymills. 

I am very happy the pups, and mom, are safe. I pray they continue to thrive.

If I've missed any info, please forgive me.


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

> I cannot, in good conscience, congratulate you. As I am not sure of the health checks, the pedigrees, or your experience with Maltese (show and standard) you have.
> 
> I know, you will understand where I'm coming from, as you have not shared much information. Those who wish to blast me, go ahead. I do however, find this information very important. I have spent half my life up against BYB's and Puppymills.
> 
> ...


i agree.

but im glad they all pulled through.

best of luck....and enjoy the sweet smell of puppy for all the puppy-less owners out here!!!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh wow those pups are adorable :wub: I loved the slide show!!! CONGRATS!!!!!

Sorry you are getting blasted. You are not the only member of this forum to have pups without testing, pedigree, etc. I am glad I have not seen your pups or Kea plastered on the internet advertising her pups for thousands of dollars. I don't think you told me that you were breeding Kea to make a buck either. Hmmm, you did not show Kea either, well, that is okay neither did others. I don't think you have any web sites under fictious names do you? I think not!!! I really hate :angry: that you are getting crap over these adorable pups :wub: I say CONGRATS :chili: :chili: :chili: Sorry you had your feeligs hurt :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Before this gets into a debate which is not my intenet at all, please there is a pm button  
This thread is about Kea and her pups, nothing more, and never should of been. JMO


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> You are not the only member of this forum to have pups without testing, pedigree, etc.[/B]


That doesn't make it right. Not at all. Ever. It's irresponsible and OP has been on this site long enough to know that.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465938
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bet your butt it doesn't make it right. Thank you, Linda.

And to 'Flossysmom', where do you come up with "getting blasted"??? I certainly didn't see that.

Also, 'Flossysmom', how do you know they were NOT checked? I was wondering if they were. As I had asked, "did I miss it"????


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats, they are adorable.

Are you going to be keeping any?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Puppies are darling. :wub: 

Bob and I have a friend that raises Malts. She did not do testing etc. and did experience some health problems. We have Chase from her and he is deaf. All in all her pups are are loved, well taken care of, kept until 12 weeks, screened buyers, blessed by her Priest, bell-trained for potty outs, followed as they grow with new owners. UNLIKE the puppy-mill lady that I fight constantly that keeps her dogs in crates, and sells the pups at 6 weeks old, she cares for her "family" and learns from each litter. We could afford our Malt ( $500. ) at that time. Could not afford $1000 plus. We really wanted a Malt and interviewed her as she interviewed us. Chase is such a wonderful dog, friendly, well adjusted and aside from his deafness is perfect.
We were given a gift many years ago.....Bogey,our first Malt, came from a breeder/ shower of a well-known and trusted line of Malts. We had many socialization problems with him and he died at 8 years old with an enlarged heart. He was the love of our life and we thought because of where he came from and the many $$$ that he would be perfect. Sadly not true. 
Our friend, learning as she goes, now has her " well known" line and is showing and will start breeding again in the future. Her male just got his Major and is well on his way to a Championship.
There are good people with good intentions that are NOT puppymill types. We sure can pick those out and I for one fight them ( puppymill ) all the time. I have a track record with these people and hunt them down.

Don't judge too fast as there are some good people raising and caring for the breed. 

Just my two cents, :biggrin: , from our experiences over the past 15 years.

Marsha


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465952
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deb was not blasting anyone. I'm sure she tried really hard to make her post as kind as she could muster, considering her life's devotion to Maltese rescue. This just goes to show that all the information we share . . . all the posts about Malts with genetic diseases, all the talk about "responsible breeding" and what that means, all the info on the health value of spaying before the first heat ... Even with all that, it appears there is still a great divide here on SM regarding this issue. Some apparently think breeding for breeding's sake is fine and dandy. Others of us do not.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i can't sit idly by and let *deb* get blasted for standing up for what she believes, as like me, she has seen what this type of irresponsible breeding can result in but on a much larger scale.

i congratulate deb for her post. you'd do very well to listen to someone with as much experience with maltese rescue.

_and she did wish the mama and babies well._ 

much love to you, deb. :grouphug: thank you for all your kindness and hard work. we do appreciate it, especially the helpless innocents who have no say, who _can't_ tell their story. 
you are one of the few who truly make a difference. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Carrie, I'm not blasting Deb. I appreciate her and all she does one million times over. She is a wondeful person with a wonderful heart.
I've seen puppmill results and I applaude Deb for taking care of these deserving babies.
I'm giving one sceniaro ( friendly ) of a person with good intentions, learning and improving. Hopefully we all will learn from that.

Marsha
I ment this as an informative post, not slamming anyone or picking a fight.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Carrie, I'm not blasting Deb. I appreciate her and all she does one million times over. She is a wondeful person with a wonderful heart.
> I've seen puppmill results and I applaude Deb for taking care of these deserving babies.
> I'm giving one sceniaro ( friendly ) of a person with good intentions, learning and improving. Hopefully we all will learn from that.
> 
> ...


my post wasn't directed at anyone in particular. 

but having a chronically ill dog that came from a situation just as this, and knowing what he has to go though just because someone wanted to have puppies, makes me very sad. these types of breeders don't have any responsibility for what they produce after the puppies are homed, and if there is a problem, their way of rectifying the situation is to offer another pup in return for the "defective" one. ?? wait, so what happens to the "defective" pup? they often times euthanize them. that's what would have happened to massimo... and i don't think that's a responsible or humane solution. the rest are tossed away....and that's where rescue organizations come in.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations the puppies are really cute. Glad mom and babies are fine.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

As a Maltese breeder who breeds to have a nice maltese to enjoy my hobby of showing I keep wondering about what all you mean about testing? There are not any genetic tests for Maltese. Genetics is a very deep subject. I know some where on this board Dr. Jaimie had posted what she thought should be tested for, but I cannot find it. Working with my own veterinarian Dr. Hrencher I do what he feels should be done. Some testing is inconclusive. As a breeder I can test my own maltese for CERF, hip and patella clearances, do blood work yearly for CBC and Liver Panel. Some diseases are enviromentally caused. Allergies, diabetes, at the moment I can't think of any more. Diabetes in human's is coming about without family histories because of the high carbohydrate consumption. I am one. No family history on either parent's side, but here it is. 

You can't test for deafness. White dogs of several breeds have been known to carry a marker for deafness. So because of this you are not going to breed those dogs again? As we get older we have wear and tear on our joints and we get arthritis. The groove in the hind leg that has a ligament is very shallow and with wear and tear its possible to get luxating patellas. I know I can't do what I used to do when I was 18! 
This particular breeding was planned. The difference between this planned breeding and one of a hobby breeder/show breeder is the research on the pedigrees and what is behind the two dogs. She already has homes planned for the puppies before they were born. Down the line 8 or so years, something could happen and one of these puppies could for some unfortunate incident end up needing to be rescued. My hat is off to those of you with the capability of doing this. You do see the horrors of that end of the spectrum. And it upsets you to see new puppies come into this world into circumstances that you feel could lead to irresponsibility. 
We are all entitled to our own opinions. 
We are all happy that everything went okay with Kea. When whelping puppies this senerio comes up quite frequently. The girl gets tired, calcium is depleted and she can't push with the contractions when it is time. She was very responsible in getting her to the vet when it was needed. 
Tina JMO


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

IMO, there are already way too many dogs out there being put to sleep because of the lack of homes for them for someone to be breeding just to have puppies. 

I understand there is a wide scale of type of breeders. As a groomer I see many of them, and being involved in rescue I see the "products" of their actions. I am not saying the breeders are bad people themselves...most may care and love their dogs but how do they know that the puppies those puppies and those puppies produce end up in a loving home? 

There is little reason to be breeding aside from the purpose of breed preservation. By this I mean breeding only dogs of proven quality when there are plenty of "pets" that are in dire need of homes. 

I said it before...whether its for money or just for the sake of breeding, it is a selfish thing to do. 

On the other hand, I applaud the fact that they seem well taken care of and are, no doubt, very loved. 

There are many dogs and many puppies that will never have that...

I also applaud you, the OP, for spaying your dog. I hope your pupper's puppies are as well...the breeding cycles is a vicious one.

So yes everyone is entitled to their own opinion and Im sorry if mine does upset anyone, but just know it comes from the heart and for the love of dogs in need.

(btw...yes I bought my Malt from a show breeder, but I am also very involved with pit bull rescue...and I do not and will never bring more puppies into this world)

oh...and the puppies are absolutely darling!


----------

